# 2016 Trophy Spike Contest: Winner Announced!



## Jake Allen

Barry McDuggan says let's do it again...

Entry Fee: none. If you are in, say you are in.
Entry Deadline: 6:00am. morning of Georgia archery season opener. Date September 10, 6 am

True spike or unicorns only. Must have a minimum of 1/16" visible/measureable bone, or longer, on one side. Measure ONE SIDE only.

Traditional/stick & string type archery equipment only. No wheel bows, cross gun/bows, etc.

Proof of kill is on the honor system, because there ain't but one truth. A picture would be appreciated by all. Killed with the truck or road kills found not allowed. 

Winner determined by longest measurement, by dark thirty, of the last day of any and all legal Georgia Whitetail archery seasons. 
January 8 for Sotuhern and Nothern Zones, January 31 for the extended season, (Clayton, Cobb, Fulton, DeKalb, Rockdale, Gwinnett and Forsyth counties)

After the winner is announced, he/she should receive a prize from all of us losers.

Have a large time and be careful while you're doing it.


----------



## JBranch

I am in. Got too many socks anyway.


----------



## Dennis

I'm in


----------



## Barry Duggan

You are a good man Jake Allen. I had just sat down to start on it. I'm in.


----------



## Todd Cook

I live in a spike rich environment. I'm in. I bet Dendy and Crispin are not.


----------



## sawtooth

nope. gonna have to pass, but I hope one of yall kills a monster.


----------



## bilgerat

Unicorns? like this?


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

I'm in.


----------



## beaulesye10

I'm in


----------



## Jake Allen

I'm in.


----------



## jasonp

I'm in


----------



## Philbow

I'm in.


----------



## robert carter

I`m in.RC


----------



## Timbo85

I'm in


----------



## Clipper

Spikes aren't legal on my club, so I will sit this one out and enjoy watching you guys.  That said, I will probably get lucky and kill one somewhere else. Actually, I will be happy to kill a deer of any kind (as long as it doesn't have spots).


----------



## Allen Oliver

Can I play Again Barry??????


----------



## Barebowyer

Thinking on it, have a great contender on the cards I pulled today.  He's liking the 430 pm time frame and a trail 15 yds away from my loc on....hmm?


----------



## Barry Duggan

Allen Oliver said:


> Can I play Again Barry??????



Sure


----------



## Allen Oliver

Thanks Barry. I'm in.


----------



## TWO GUNS

Put my name in
I don't mind supporting the winner


----------



## GermanDogs

I'm in


----------



## Barebowyer

What the heck, I will  play again too just in case....I sure hate to give up after my monster runner up entry last fall anyway!!!!LOL.  Pulling my SD cards kind of made up my mind as there's prob a 10" plus cowhorn hanging around.......I may end up passing up a winner though...last year I was surprised an entry didn't come sooner so I shot one. This year, I am going for the GOLD in the spike category I guess!!!LOL.  Good luck to all.  Take it easy on me Allen....


----------



## rehatch

I'm in.


----------



## Pointpuller

Count me in.
Thanks


----------



## bowtoater

*Count me in*

Going for mega spike


----------



## jekilpat

I'll take some of that action.  I'm in.


----------



## Stump Shooter

I would like to play this year, I got some stuff to give away.


----------



## Jake Allen

Step right up!

Cut-off time to sign up is 6:48am tomorrow morning!


----------



## bilgerat

Im not hunting traditional but I got a trophy spike on My property, what do yall think?


----------



## Jake Allen

bilgerat said:


> Im not hunting traditional but I got a trophy spike on My property, what do yall think?



He certainly has potential.


----------



## Dog Hunter

I'm in.  Got to get my recurve setup and start shoting.  I'll be late to the party to try but I will get there.


----------



## stick-n-string

Hey guys I'm a little late but I'm in! 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Barry Duggan

stick-n-string said:


> Hey guys I'm a little late but I'm in!
> Looking forward to it!



You might want to go back and read the rules/instructions. Sorry but you are a little too late.


----------



## Barebowyer

*Entry...*

Better late than never I guess....I found my spike entry I shot a bit ago with the recurve, although rotten, I guess he still plays as he was taken legally but not immediately recovered.  I actually shot him just for my entry initially....I will get an actual measurement later but here he is...was floating in the pond mostly submerged still under an overhanging tree..


----------



## AllAmerican

Cool, it's still a W in my book, congrats.


----------



## sawtooth

Glad you found him, better late than never. Now you don't have to wonder.  Looks like you hit him well.


----------



## Barebowyer

8 1/8"


----------



## Barry Duggan

One entry, that's all? This contest has about shut down the traditional killin' of spikes in the state of Georgia.
How are we going to kill tomorrow's trophies today if we don't kill more spikes?


----------



## bam_bam

I don't have a dog in the fight but I cant even see a spike. All I seem to be attracting is bigguns that just torment me this year


----------



## Dennis

I'm still hoping but that monster Joe killed is going to be hard to beat


----------



## Barebowyer

LOL.....I have them all over me this year....I have passed like six others since then.  I have yet to see a good buck over 13" wide or so on stand....passed a couple six points within 10 yards.....i'm surprised more haven't gone down myself


----------



## Pointpuller

I had the winner feed under me on Swamp Chestnut acorns for 20 minutes Saturday.  He gave it up multiple times.  Only problem is I can only take 2 bucks off this property and my wife already killed a good one so I gave him a pass.  If I can't get it done in the next month on a good one I will try for an entry the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Coming down to the wire.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Seeing how it is after dark, on Jan. 31, I do believe the 2016-2017 trophy spike contest is over and Barebowyer is the winner...congrats.
Barebowyer, us losers need an address so we can send stuff to you.
Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## robert carter

Address please..


----------



## Barebowyer

Thanks guys.  I have been chasing the ducks and crows lately.  
Joe Lang
1821 Claxton Dairy Road, #D1
Dublin, Ga. 31021.

This address is good until the 28th of February or so and then I am closing on a new home with some acreage.  Once it gets closer if anyone needs the new address please let me know.  Thanks again and I hope all of you had great season.  I enjoyed all of your stories, posts, and pics and hope to share future hunts with you all.  Work has had me in a "no leave' status for almost ten months now...


----------



## Stump Shooter

Well guess time to pay up so you should start getting yo pay back buddy good job, hint " The Sun Never Sets On A ?" Congrats on a good season!


----------



## Dennis

Got mine in the mail yesterday


----------



## Philbow

package sent today.


----------



## Barebowyer

Packages received from Robert B and Dennis R.  Thank you so much fellas, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Barebowyer

Package received from Philbow, thank you sir.  Hopefully, you will see some of those materials in future posts!!!!  They look great.


----------



## bowtoater

My package shipped Friday headed to Dublin


----------



## robert carter

I have drugg around and am late. I will need the new address please. Sorry


----------



## Barebowyer

The new address if arriving after March 13, 2017 will be 1143 Flucker Maddox Road, Rockledge, Ga. 30454.  Thank you.  I will post when items are received.


----------



## Barry Duggan

I'm waiting on something before I send you something.


----------



## Barebowyer

Thanks again fellas.  Package received from Bowtoater yesterday.  Thank you sir, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## robert carter

I wont be that late. I will use the old one.


----------



## bowtoater

Barebowyer the little white filters I use for wind direction indicators.  Pull some fibers out and they float on breeze


----------



## Barebowyer

Awesome.  Thank you.  I was thinking scent wicks but I like that better!  Thank you again sir!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Got a little something heading your way.


----------



## robert carter

Mailed today. RC


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I just don't think I would live on a road named Flucker Maddox


----------



## Barry Duggan

NE GA Pappy said:


> I just don't think I would live on a road named Flucker Maddox



U ain't a bit tongue tied is ya?


----------



## Barebowyer

LOL Pappy!  I hear ya but some things we can't choose I guess.  The acreage and the ponds will make up for that I hope!  Package received from Barry, it is much appreciated sir.  Thanks again.


----------



## Barebowyer

Package received from RC, thank you sir, I like it a lot!!!!


----------



## jekilpat

Got something headed your way Joe.  New address.  Congrats on the win.


----------



## Barebowyer

Jekjilpat, it's still at the post office but it has arrived...LOL.  It seems the new town is so small they are only open two hours a day, three days a week...LOL.  Knowing where it came from, has me excited though...


----------



## Barebowyer

Received you r gift Jekilpat.  I truly appreciate it although the critters probably won't....LOL.  Thanks man.


----------

